# Has anyone else tried Rosco fog fluid?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I tried this stuff for the first time last year and I'm hooked. I am hoping to post some videos I did from last year showing just how thick it is.

charlie


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

i have a roscoe 1500 watt fogger and all i use is that great juice. i run mine through a trash can chiller out in my yard and wind has a hard time moving it. great stuff but expensive. the cheapest i found for a gallon is under $40.00 from nothern lights and sound. don't quote me on the name. if you buy 4 gallons they will give you a hell of a discount. most of the time its 60-80 a gallon


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Charlie, what kind of fogger are you using? I wanted to upgrade this year to either Froggy's or Rosco juice, so if you have a video I'd love to see it. Sick of the cheap Spirit stuff...


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I have several foggers - my big one is a Chauvet F1700. I also have an American DJ fog hog and a department store 1000 watt fogger.

I tried several types of fluid last year : Froggies, Theater F/X, Chauvet brand, and Rosco.

Froggies customer service was great, but I was not impressed with the density. In fact, I am partially convinced that I must have gotten a batch of their haze juice. Has anyone on here used Froggies? If so, how would you rate it against other types that you have tried?

Here is a side by side of froggies vs. theater f/x.










I don't have a comparison of the Rosco vs. theater f/x but I can assure that the difference is even more dramatic. The Rosco juice is much thicker than anything I've ever used. I'm going to try to post a video later.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool, thanks Charlie. I have a 700 watt Lite F/X and a Chauvet 1250. I've been using the generic Spirit store juice, and really want to upgrade. There's a source near me that has Rosco juice - think I'll have to try it out. Pricey, though, $53/4L. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

United Staging and Rigging in Woburn, MA (also in NY) lists 4L at $47.70

www.unitedstaging.com/retailsales


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great thread. Didn't realize there was that much difference in fog fluid. I was considering ordering some Frog Juice, for my newly aquired Chauvet 1700(thanks melty it should be here today).

Anyone else have experience with the Froggy's? Pics?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I dunno... all the good things I've heard about Froggy's Swamp Juice, I can't imagine it being that stuff in the photo above. I;m thinking along your lines that it may be another flavor that was incorrectly labelled; other haunters here have raved about Swamp Juice and frankly that is not a picture of a rave-worthy extreme-density fog. Did you contact anyone at the company and mention it to them?

Froggy's has also added a new flavor to their lineup; it's more dense than Swamp Juice and has a longer hang time. They market it to fire departments for training.

I'm not suggesting that maybe Rosco's isn't the best, it very well may be... but I know I'm not going to be smacking down 50 bucks a gallon for fog fluid unless I'm being bankrolled.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

hey I got that Chauvet stuff one year and it was ok... a quality chiller makes the difference. However last year I got Eliminator from this place

http://www.eliminatorlightingdirect.com/Fog_Fluid_p/e-125.htm

it's very good and was recommended by the manufacturer of my pro quality fogger. But there's always room to improve.

United Staging apparently doesn't allow online orders??


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Revenant said:


> I dunno... all the good things I've heard about Froggy's Swamp Juice, I can't imagine it being that stuff in the photo above. I;m thinking along your lines that it may be another flavor that was incorrectly labelled; other haunters here have raved about Swamp Juice and frankly that is not a picture of a rave-worthy extreme-density fog. Did you contact anyone at the company and mention it to them?
> 
> Froggy's has also added a new flavor to their lineup; it's more dense than Swamp Juice and has a longer hang time. They market it to fire departments for training.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that maybe Rosco's isn't the best, it very well may be... but I know I'm not going to be smacking down 50 bucks a gallon for fog fluid unless I'm being bankrolled.


Please order some Froggie's and post your results. Like I said, their customer service was great and I would love to rave about the product - but it just didn't deliver for me. Perhaps I got a bad batch? Please let me know.

Charlie


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I read a post some time ago about someone who had gotten an apparently "bad" batch of Froggy's Swamp Juice. Weak fog, looked more like haze. Froggy's CS guy thought it may have been either mislabeling or a bottle from the start of a filling operation when there is water in the filling lines. They made good and sent another gallon no charge. I plan to try a gallon of the Swamp Juice soon, and I'll post results with my two machines (Chauvet 1250 and Lite F/X 700 watt).


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

The 2 brands that I would reccomend is Rosco and Martin/Jem. We use both at the company I work for and I love them equally. Martin/Jem has many options as far as their fluids go and are about the same price as Rosco. Check them out here http://http://www.martinpro.com/productgroup/productgroup.asp?psg=fluids&selgroup=82


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i have 14 Chauvet 1000 watt to 1800 watt foggers. They work great. Well worth the investment. I buy the fog juice buy the 55 gallon drum. It is real cheap that way, just watch the shipping.


----------

